# sagging roof and ceiling



## randys (Mar 12, 2007)

here is the problem, the roof and the ceiling have a 4 inch drop over our 2car garage. Stick built. I am thinking of building 2x12 beam to go under the ceiling joist and jacking it all back up or purchasing 4 or 6inch steel H-beams and doing the same jacking. what do you think? thanks
ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

randys said:


> here is the problem, the roof and the ceiling have a 4 inch drop over our 2car garage. Stick built. I am thinking of building 2x12 beam to go under the ceiling joist and jacking it all back up or purchasing 4 or 6inch steel H-beams and doing the same jacking. what do you think? thanks
> ron


First things first - Have you inspected the roof area from the inside (Rafters, ridge beam, joists) to see if any of those structural members are cracked or damaged and need replacement?

Secondly - To jack up the ceiling joists of the garage will not raise the roof's sagging ridge beam if it is a typical framed garage structure. 
See illustration below:









(Illustration found on qcfocus.com)


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post photos of the exposed joists and rafters?


----------



## randys (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't see any structural damage, the rafters and joist are 2x6, stick built truss. I have placed a jack under one joist and pushed it 2 inchs of the 4 and could notice a difference on the roof line. but this only pushed one of the 24' span.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

randys said:


> I don't see any structural damage, the rafters and joist are 2x6, stick built truss. I have placed a jack under one joist and pushed it 2 inchs of the 4 and could notice a difference on the roof line. but this only pushed one of the 24' span.


Since this is a 2 car garage - You could do a steel beam, you could also do LVL's (rather than 2 x12's)....
Again, you will be able to raise the ceiling, but the roof's ridge beam will unlikely raise with it.....


Just realize that a 4" drop is a considerable sag. There will be alot of stress placed on the already sagging joists....... jacking these up....You could split some of the joists in the process.....


----------

